# Rapido 924F Headlights in Europe



## buxom (Mar 20, 2008)

*Any one adjusted headlights to alter beam direction or is it the usual beam deflectors on glass the way to alter them for driving in Europe*


----------



## Camdoon (Sep 21, 2012)

Asked about this with my 8 series and advised while doable was more trouble than it was worth.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Do a search, it's been covered many times :wink:


----------



## bigtree (Feb 3, 2007)

If it's the wee round ones like my van there are 3 screws that hold the light in place, loosen 2 and remove the other position 1,turn about 10mm and refit position screw,retighten. Simples.


----------



## Jean-Luc (Jul 21, 2005)

Have a look HERE

Since I got the extensions brazed to the screws and cut off the locating lug it's literally less that one minute to adjust each light with a stubby ratchet screwdriver while queueing for the ferry. 
Only one screw needs to be completely withdrawn the two in the elongated holes only need to be loosened a turn.

I have one of the stubby screwdrivers of the type which takes different bits and just slip it over the extensions which were old bits.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

My worry is how do you convince that nice policeman in France that your vehicle does not need headlamp deflectors, even though you are from the UK. Or is it only LHD that one can do this.

cabby

with a French conversion on a RHD.


----------



## HarryTheHymer (May 1, 2005)

cabby said:


> My worry is how do you convince that nice policeman in France that your vehicle does not need headlamp deflectors, even though you are from the UK. Or is it only LHD that one can do this.
> 
> cabby
> 
> with a French conversion on a RHD.


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I carry a copy of the Hella advice note for converting from country of origin (either LHD or RHD) to a symmetrical beam pattern. See attached pdf file.

The adjustment of the Hella 90mm dia projector lights takes you from a asymmetrical beam (A) to a symmetrical beam (B). In other words the (B) setting does not cause glare to oncoming traffic but neither does it give you a very good view of the kerbline. It's all a bit of a compromise.


----------



## HarryTheHymer (May 1, 2005)

cabby said:


> My worry is how do you convince that nice policeman in France that your vehicle does not need headlamp deflectors, even though you are from the UK. Or is it only LHD that one can do this.
> 
> cabby
> 
> with a French conversion on a RHD.


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I carry a copy of the Hella advice note for converting from country of origin (either LHD or RHD) to a symmetrical beam pattern. See attached pdf file.

The adjustment of the Hella 90mm dia projector lights takes you from an asymmetrical beam (A) to a symmetrical beam (B). In other words the (B) setting does not cause glare to oncoming traffic but neither does it give you a very good view of the kerbline. It's all a bit of a compromise.


----------

